#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Roorkee 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

## kish

This is a thread for IIT Roorkee 2011 Admissions, Cutoff Discussion Click here for IIT Roorkee 2012 Admission, cutoff  Discussion
​

Hey FaaDoOs,

Lets start our discussions regarding IIT Roorkee cutoffs, rank, placements, hostel, fees, seats, etc here.....

*About the College(as per official website)*
Indian Institute of Technology - Roorkee is among the foremost of  institutes of national importance in higher technological education and  in engineering, basic and applied research. Since its establishment, the  Institute has played a vital role in providing the technical manpower  and know-how to the country and in pursuit of research. The Institute  ranks amongst the best technological institutions in the world and has  contributed to all sectors of technological development. It has also  been considered a trend-setter in the area of education and research in  the field of science, technology, and engineering.

    The Institute has completed 150th year of its existence in October  1996. On September 21, 2001, an Ordinance issued by the Government of  India declared it as the nation's seventh Indian Institute of  Technology. The Ordinance is now converted into an Act by the Parliament  to make IIT, Roorkee as an "Institution of National Importance".

    The Institute offers Bachelor's Degree courses in 10 disciplines of  Engineering and Architecture and Postgraduate's Degree in 55 disciplines  of Engineering, Applied Science, Architecture and planning. The  Institute has facility for doctoral work in all Departments and Research  Centre*s.

Ranking:
*Has been consistently ranked between 1 to 6 across all major rankings and analysis!
*
Placements
*Avg: 6.25 lakhs
Median : 5.76 lakhs
Highest: 36 lakhs
Lowest: 2.6 lakhsThe college enjoys 100% placement and all 331 students were placed last year. 

*
Fees
*Total fees for 4 years is around 1.96 lakhs.

*Hostel(as per college website)
* Fokki!  That is how we define our dwelling places on the sprawling IIT campus.  These bhawans are our legacy and they remind of us the glory this  institute has had and of the renaissance it has witnessed.
Our  homes away from home are as modern as they can be. More importantly,  though have spawned the cultures that make the campus an unforgettable  experience. It's here that  midnight cricket tournaments, early morning  bakar sessions, community computer warfare and so many other things find  expression. 
Each  hostel has a state of art Cyber Cafe, managed by students. All hostels  are now fully Wifi connected, meaning that the Internet permeates the  space we live in. And who could imagine life without midnight snacks at  the Bhawan Canteens, especially after an intense bakar or gaming  session? And all this, in peaceful, clean, aesthetic environs, the likes  of which very few places in the world can boast.

*Cutoffs - for general category*

Opening Rank: AIR 612
Closing Rank: AIR 9490

Branchwise, categorywise details available for individual queries!*

NOW TIME FOR QUERIES!!!*





  Similar Threads: IT BHU 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion IIT Kharagpur 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion IIT Madras 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Hamirpur 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion IIT Kanpur 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

----------


## 1007varun

i am getting metallurgy .. hws that and wat abt its placements??

----------


## mayukh

sir i m getting msc in iit roorkee.
what kind of jobs do they get ???
do they get placed..

----------


## kish

> sir i m getting msc in iit roorkee.
> what kind of jobs do they get ???
> do they get placed..


Fcorse they get placed!!! But MSc wll land u up in a research & analytics role.....most ppl end up doig Phd....

----------


## mayukh

> Fcorse they get placed!!! But MSc wll land u up in a research & analytics role.....most ppl end up doig Phd....


 what kind of jobs do they get placed in???
what companies prefer them???
wht r their packages???

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

This thread is closed click here for IIT Roorkee 2012 Admission, Cutoff discussion

----------

